# ksl



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

can anyone get on ksl cars or is it just my computer that cant.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

and this has to do with big game how...?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> and this has to do with big game how...?


Easy, you road hunt from vechiles, with gas prices going up nows the time to pick up that new hunting truck!!!!  :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > and this has to do with big game how...?
> ...


makes sense! even the hardcore guys are getting lazy!! :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Smarter to be lazy and shoot nothing but big bucks then it is to hike like a fool for miles and shoot a bunch of dink bucks. :O•-: -_O- 

Ya im shopping for a new hunting rig and Ksl car adds wont come up on my computer.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Smarter to be lazy and shoot nothing but big bucks then it is to hike like a fool for miles and shoot a bunch of dink bucks. :O•-: -_O-


im excited to see the monster buck your daughter will kill with a rifle this year... im expecting great things from the buck master.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You must be a daft plunker! One thing you need to learn is you dont bring a mans kids into a public discussion in a negative way. This is the second time you have tried to drag my daughter into something on a public forum. First you called her a poacher for using corn on her turkey hunt which she hunted 11 days straight for when she was only 10 and now your calling her on the carpet for a buck she hasn't even had a chance to hunt. Your a putz! 

First off let me say this clearly. You ever bring any of my kids into anything again ill end it in person! 

You must have a inferiority complex or little man syndrome cause you are probably the biggest moron on these forums. You have been proven to be are a slanderous person. You rarely contribute anything positive to anything and now you puff yourself up by picking on little girls. 

What a puss!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

How was that negative? I was serious. I really hope she kills a big one! No dink bucks. That's against your religion


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

How was that negative? I was serious. I really hope she kills a big one! No dink bucks. That's against your religion 

Seriously Scott, I love how you can dish it out, but when anyone gives it back, they have crossed the line.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I can take it all day long. It stops when you drag drag my kids into it. Got it?


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

This forum is too funny.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Uni said:


> This forum is too funny.


And this thread is locked. Here are a couple of forum rules that apply here:



> Forum members should not post combative, argumentative, abusive, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, off-topic, or sexually-oriented material or make posts that encourage or condone criminal activity. In addition, we do not want posts that are derisive of religious, ethnic or racial groups.
> Please do not post rants, insults, abusive language, personal attacks or ongoing obnoxious behavior.


Making personal threats isn't cool. And really, how a question about a website working turned combative, I have no idea. But that is why I'm locking it. Now go get some fishing in guys! It'll do a soul some good to catch some fish!

Gary


----------

